# Descaling a Sage Touch



## Stevecuth (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi guys new to the forum!. Enjoying our Sage Touch for 4 months now and thought since no onscreen message maybe time to descale. Followed the onscreen instructions, diluted the descaler into 1litre water ,started cycle going. It only used about an 1inch of solution then told me to empty and refill tank with clean water for purging out. Is this right as it seems such a waste of solution?. I did think it might have used a lot more than it did, anyone with a Touch advise please? Thanks

Steve


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Stevecuth said:


> Hi guys new to the forum!. Enjoying our Sage Touch for 4 months now and thought since no onscreen message maybe time to descale. Followed the onscreen instructions, diluted the descaler into 1litre water ,started cycle going. It only used about an 1inch of solution then told me to empty and refill tank with clean water for purging out. Is this right as it seems such a waste of solution?. I did think it might have used a lot more than it did, anyone with a Touch advise please? Thanks
> 
> Steve


 Thats not how mine works, i remove filter, fill to about 1 inch above descale line on tank, then start it going, it purges several times over 5 minutes and empty's to minimum line. When its finished then asks to refill with clean fresh water and purges again for a few minutes.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

When I do it I stick a ball of paper under the magnet so it doesn't know it's empty! So I can drain it to pretty much the bottom.


----------



## Stevecuth (Apr 25, 2020)

Dalerst said:


> Thats not how mine works, i remove filter, fill to about 1 inch above descale line on tank, then start it going, it purges several times over 5 minutes and empty's to minimum line. When its finished then asks to refill with clean fresh water and purges again for a few minutes.


 Mmmm strange??. I just do what it says on screen as it the first time I`ve descaled it. I press start and it counts down from about 113 ( I think) puts some solution through the brewing part then the hot water part and finally the milk froth spout. It then says to empty water tank and refill with clean for purging and at this point its only used about an 1" of solution. I do as it says then cycle ends. Do you get any message on screen saying it needs descaling as I didn`t and I`m wondering maybe it detects its not yet ready for a full descale hence the short cycle?.

thanks

Steve


----------



## Stevecuth (Apr 25, 2020)

Sorry Tom not sure where the magnet is?


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Stevecuth said:


> Mmmm strange??. I just do what it says on screen as it the first time I`ve descaled it. I press start and it counts down from about 113 ( I think) puts some solution through the brewing part then the hot water part and finally the milk froth spout. It then says to empty water tank and refill with clean for purging and at this point its only used about an 1" of solution. I do as it says then cycle ends. Do you get any message on screen saying it needs descaling as I didn`t and I`m wondering maybe it detects its not yet ready for a full descale hence the short cycle?.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Steve


 Does it not do that cycle twice? Before asking for more fresh water.



Stevecuth said:


> Sorry Tom not sure where the magnet is?


 If you pull the tank off, on the right hand side you will see the minimum water gadge. That where the magnet is


----------



## Stevecuth (Apr 25, 2020)

Dalerst said:


> Does it not do that cycle twice? Before asking for more fresh water.


 No just the once! . Maybe it can detect if it needs a descale or not?. Instructions a bit vague about descale!


----------

